# pf friends



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

when you come on here to chat do you have any members you realy feel at ease with and like talking to


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I do the list is endless.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I like talking to all of you  great bunch :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

You are all really lovely - would love to meet some of ya and have a glass and chit chat with ya....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep quite a few


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel pretty at ease talking to anyone really but I deffo have a few that are my close close friends whom I talk mostly in PM with everyday or via facebook


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

tashi said:


> Yep quite a few


Your one of the people I feel I can really talk to and feel at ease with tashi and this guy here in my siggie this gorgeous guy lol.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

tashi said:


> Yep quite a few


:001_wub::001_wub:rrr::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87
vickie1985 (i wuv her)
dingal2000
classixuk (altho im not sure we've ever ha a conversation but i love readin his threads)
sequeena

there are lots more but i'm being lazy  i wuvs you alll


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

borderer said:


> :001_wub::001_wub:rrr::yesnod::yesnod:


Hello my hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

tashi said:


> Hello my hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:blushing::blushing::devil:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

No! i'm scared stiff of the lot of ya:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

bullet said:


> No! i'm scared stiff of the lot of ya:lol:


Awww bullet your safe with me.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

danielled said:


> Awww bullet your safe with me.:lol:


she wants ya bullet:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

No, I find it hard to gel with people. 

I have a few people I PM, they are all very nice people.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I get on with nearly everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I get on with nearly everyone


cos ya never shut up:thumbup::lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> cos ya never shut up:thumbup::lol:


I've got nothing better to do with my mouth :eek6: :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

See............... post ignored! :arf:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> No! i'm scared stiff of the lot of ya:lol:


Your safe with me hun  

I talk to thedogsmother mostly. Theres quite a few of you i really like on here actually. You know who you are xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> No! i'm scared stiff of the lot of ya:lol:


yeah you even dipped out of our date  :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> See............... post ignored! :arf:


not by me it's not  my posts are 'overlooked' a lot of the time don't take it personally xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

:001_wub::yesnod:


Milly22 said:


> No, I find it hard to gel with people.
> 
> I have a few people I PM, they are all very nice people.


bordie loves ya:thumbup::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

tashi said:


> yeah you even dipped out of our date  :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

borderer said:


> :001_wub::yesnod:
> 
> bordie loves ya:thumbup::001_wub:


you love to spread the love <3bordie


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i find it easy to talk to most members on here... just recently ive been quiet coz of issues ive got at home


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

:arf::arf:


sequeena said:


> I've got nothing better to do with my mouth :eek6: :lol:


:drool::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> not by me it's not  my posts are 'overlooked' a lot of the time don't take it personally xxx


Oh thank goodness. I take *everything* personally!



borderer said:


> :001_wub::yesnod:
> 
> bordie loves ya:thumbup::001_wub:


I don't know you but I love you too, you are very funny, in a nice way. Stop making :001_wub: though as I may develop a crush on you. Now that would be frightening.....for you! :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Milly22 said:


> I don't know you but I love you too, you are very funny, in a nice way. Stop making :001_wub: though as I may develop a crush on you. Now that would be frightening.....for you! :lol:


That is what he likes :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

There are lots of peeps on here i have a great fondness for...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> Oh thank goodness. I take *everything* personally!
> 
> I don't know you but I love you too, you are very funny, in a nice way. Stop making :001_wub: though as I may develop a crush on you. Now that would be frightening.....for you! :lol:


:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::drool::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, a casanova on PF.

That could be your new name Borderer. It's not funny, I feel like a 15 year old again.:001_wub::blushing:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know everyone yet, but there are some whose posts I love reading even if I haven't really said hello, like classix and sequeena ad poison girl- I have to say though, for sheer force of cheerful greeting, DallyBanjo and Rona are ever-present and ready to say lovely things about everyone 


Ooooh, how can I forget! Borderer and Waterlily of course- and classix, very funny posts to read!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> Stop making :001_wub: though as I may develop a crush on you. Now that would be frightening.....for you! :lol:


I have a crush on him and a certain sweetie who's username also begins with a *B*  :lol: :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> See............... post ignored! :arf:


Well Ive found u very nice and friendly ;0 dont worry about it I get ignored most of the time too lol - u get used to it:lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah this is a lovely...if not somewhat addictive...site! Lovely people all with one common interest. xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I have a crush on him and a certain sweetie who's username also begins with a *B*  :lol: :001_wub:


think we have clicked bullet:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

I know that I feel pretty comfortable talking to most people on here, I just hope people feel the same about me since being the one left out seems to be a recurring theme for me  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

lalauri said:


> I know that I feel pretty comfortable talking to most people on here, I just hope people feel the same about me since being the one left out seems to be a recurring theme for me  :lol:


We all feel like that at times  I dont think its intentional most of the time sometimes peeps just miss the post etc - x


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I must admit i feel very comfortable talking to everyone on here, they make me laugh, they make me cry, they.......oh bugger i'm launching into a song now:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> We all feel like that at times  I dont think its intentional most of the time sometimes peeps just miss the post etc - x


Sometimes I read a thread reply to it then go back to the top to find I missed a post.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yeah this is a lovely...if not somewhat addictive...site! Lovely people all with one common interest. xx


Yes, silly-ness! 

Yes it is very addictive, thank you Suzie you are always nice, and Sequenna (sp) has lovely kittens.... Oh yes that's the common interest you mean, animals!

Okay my PC is on go slow time to round up the troops for bed and clean trays and wash floors and possibly at some point go to sleep.



Have a nice evening all. x

Is Bullet the other Casanova ?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> There are lots of peeps on here i have a great fondness for...


*COUGH*

Luffs ya too Amy! 

haha!

There are too many to mention who I like on here (and I'd be bound to miss a few!).... it's nice to know people who live 'near' to me too... someone's wedding coming up who I might pop along too....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> Sometimes I read a thread reply to it then go back to the top to find I missed a post.


:lol: same


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> think we have clicked bullet:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf:


Oh good, you bring the candles and wine, and i'll bring my cracked cd of Donny Osmonds greatest love songs, sung by the black and white minstrels:thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> Is Bullet the other Casanova ?


Definately


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lozb said:


> There are too many to mention who I like on here (and I'd be bound to miss a few!).... it's nice to know people who live 'near' to me too... someone's wedding coming up who I might pop along too....


i wonder whos.....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> Oh good, you bring the candles and wine, and i'll bring my cracked cd of Donny Osmonds greatest love songs, sung by the black and white minstrels:thumbup:


I'm waiting.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> Yes, silly-ness!
> 
> Yes it is very addictive, thank you Suzie you are always nice, and Sequenna (sp) has lovely kittens.... Oh yes that's the common interest you mean, animals!
> 
> ...


................................................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Right its that time.....Bordie is gonna hate me for swearing on his thread but........BIG BROTHER IS ON!!!! :lol::lol:

Night all :thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Definately


I'm no cassanova, more like vauxhall nova:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

srhdufe said:


> I'm waiting.......


He'll let you down


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm no cassanova, more like vauxhall nova:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Right its that time.....Bordie is gonna hate me for swearing on his thread but........BIG BROTHER IS ON!!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Night all :thumbup:


Lol night night I'm not a fan of big brother.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Right its that time.....Bordie is gonna hate me for swearing on his thread but........BIG BROTHER IS ON!!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Night all :thumbup:


ye not leaving us to watch that sh.te:scared::scared:


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

im fairly new butt here are some nice folk on here


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

borderer said:


> ye not leaving us to watch that sh.te:scared::scared:


Don't worry bordie I'm going nowhere mate.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

girlyhouse said:


> im fairly new butt here are some nice folk on here


Why thank you, but not too sure about the others:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

bullet said:


> Why thank you, but not too sure about the others:lol:


Which others.:lol:


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

....... and also been warned about some of the others :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

girlyhouse said:


> ....... and also been warned about some of the others :lol:


Haha go on tell all.:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

girlyhouse said:


> ....... and also been warned about some of the others :lol:


Ooooooooooh! i know, i'll pm you a list of the dodgy ones :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

bullet said:


> Ooooooooooh! i know, i'll pm you a list of the dodgy ones :lol:


Ahem bullet you might want to share that list with me too.:lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel at ease with a good few of peeps on here. Talk to a few and the list grows. 

Its like a little family really....Nanny Jan, nanny Rona, Grandad Bordie, daddy Bullet, mummy Suzy, sisters schdufe, TDM, sequeena, Vikie is like the older sister, the annoying naughty cousin WL!  Always in trouble and pulls you down too! :lol:  Brother classix and chill little sisters Amie, Metame......loads and loads the list goes on!!!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ahem bullet you might want to share that list with me too.:lol:


You're safe Dan, you're on the _othe__r_ list:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I get on with pretty much anyone on here to be honest.
However I am meeting with two of the PF friends of mine next week Horse and Hound and kaisa624.

I also have had some good chats with Patterdale_lover.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I have lots of people I talk too. I had one over tonight and am meeting with 3 next saturday for dog walks :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

borderer said:


> ................................................


See ................................................ no more wubs! 

Night night be good...........

I like dots.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> See ................................................ no more wubs!
> 
> Night night be good...........
> 
> I like dots.


He's learning morse code, he's on the dots at the mo, he starts the dashes next week:lol:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi follks.... I seem to be late in joining in at night these days !!!!! I love you all .... you are all becoming my friends.... I love all the advice and information you get on here..... very much appreciated... There are a few very funny folk who like to have a wee laugh most days which is great..... I also like the little arguements or diagreements that go on also.... very entertaining..... I like the fact that some folk feel relaxed enough to discuss very personnal issues....Anyway, I am pretty new to this site, but, as someone did point out before, it is becoming very addictive...,, Pamx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi follks.... I seem to be late in joining in at night these days !!!!! I love you all .... you are all becoming my friends.... I love all the advice and information you get on here..... very much appreciated... There are a few very funny folk who like to have a wee laugh most days which is great..... I also like the little arguements or diagreements that go on also.... very entertaining..... I like the fact that some folk feel relaxed enough to discuss very personnal issues....Anyway, I am pretty new to this site, but, as someone did point out before, it is becoming very addictive...,, Pamx


Ha haaa! gotcha:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> See............... post ignored! :arf:


nope it wasnt  



Mum2Alfie said:


> I feel at ease with a good few of peeps on here. Talk to a few and the list grows.
> 
> Its like a little family really....Nanny Jan, nanny Rona, Grandad Bordie, daddy Bullet, mummy Suzy, sisters schdufe, TDM, sequeena, Vikie is like the older sister, the annoying naughty cousin WL!  Always in trouble and pulls you down too! :lol:  Brother classix and chill little sisters Amie, Metame......loads and loads the list goes on!!!


was laughing at nanna Jan and nanna Rona and grandad Bordie :lol: :lol: then saw my name :scared:    :lol:

I love talking to too many peeps here to mention but there are a handful that I am especially fond of they know who they are and if not tough tittys


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> nope it wasnt
> 
> was laughing at nanna Jan and nanna Rona and grandad Bordie :lol: :lol: then saw my name :scared:    :lol:
> 
> I love talking to too many peeps here to mention but there are a handful that I am especially fond of they know who they are and if not tough tittys


*You are always laughing at me,or taking the p*ss.You youngsters have no respect................lmao:lol::lol:*


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

N'ah I hates the lot of you! I only come on here so I can hiss at the screen!!!


I love you all really. There are different people that are good for talking to for different reasons, for example if I need cheering up then its got to be waterlily, for support mum2alfie and for grown up conversations Tanya to mention but a few...everyone has something to offer :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have some very very good friends on here, helped me through the bad times, there with me through the good times, met up with quite a few and looking forward to meeting up with a 'special' one in a couple of weeks time. 

Looking forward to having a little more time to myself now the pups are up and about, although probably have less due to them being real timewasters .

As a mod I would like to thank you all for making this forum what it is :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Have some very very good friends on here, helped me through the bad times, there with me through the good times, met up with quite a few and looking forward to meeting up with a 'special' one in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> Looking forward to having a little more time to myself now the pups are up and about, although probably have less due to them being real timewasters .
> 
> As a mod I would like to thank you all for making this forum what it is :thumbup:


We love it here tashi and errr special member who might that be lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> I feel at ease with a good few of peeps on here. Talk to a few and the list grows.
> 
> Its like a little family really....Nanny Jan, nanny Rona, Grandad Bordie, daddy Bullet, mummy Suzy, sisters schdufe, TDM, sequeena, Vikie is like the older sister, the annoying naughty cousin WL!  Always in trouble and pulls you down too! :lol:  Brother classix and chill little sisters Amie, Metame......loads and loads the list goes on!!!


Excuse me!!!!
I'm auntie Rona.
You can't tell my age then :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> N'ah I hates the lot of you! I only come on here so I can hiss at the screen!!!
> 
> I love you all really. There are different people that are good for talking to for different reasons, for example if I need cheering up then its got to be waterlily, for support mum2alfie and for grown up conversations Tanya to mention but a few...everyone has something to offer :thumbup:


What  how come I dont come in the grown up convo department :confused1: :lol: :lol: have to say Mrs Alaun you are one of the knobs at the top of my fave list 



rona said:


> Excuse me!!!!
> I'm auntie Rona.
> You can't tell my age then :lol:


nope  I am sure it said Nanna


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Waterlily said:


> What  how come I dont come in the grown up convo department :confused1: :lol: :lol: have to say Mrs Alaun you are one of the knobs at the top of my fave list


Hey think yourself lucky - I dont even appear in it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Hey think yourself lucky - I dont even appear in it :lol: :lol: :lol:


aww haha well your in my list mate xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Waterlily said:


> aww haha well your in my list mate xx


Yeah your ignore list :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Yeah your ignore list :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:scared: nooo ya knob  :lol:

damn never thought of that :frown:  :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yeah your ignore list :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*lol Tashi you could always ban her.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol Tashi you could always ban her.:lol::lol:*


been there done that hahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Yeah your ignore list :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The ignore button is around here somewhere along my many buttons lol I just haven't come across it yet not needed it lol.:lol: Well I have found it just not needed it so far luckily.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> been there done that hahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't you mean been there done that got the t shirt.:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Don't you mean been there done that got the t shirt.:lol:


pmsl yep


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> pmsl yep


Thought you meant that lol anyway like I said there is a lot of people I feel at ease with and have a laugh with go on Diesel show you gorgeous face sorry that was random wasn't it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> been there done that hahahaha :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*lol i haven't YET.:lol::lol:*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

well im sad im not on anyones list :frown::frown::frown:

I havent been on general chat long but there are a few people that stick out and I like talking too.

Here goes

Bordie
Waterlillly
Bullet
Daniel
Tashi
Alun
Sequeena (and from dog chat  )
Tanya
Simplysardonic

errrrrmmmmm there are loads more but by brain has gone dead (nothing new )

Edited to add: sorry Classix I forgot you x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Thought you meant that lol anyway like I said there is a lot of people I feel at ease with and have a laugh with go on Diesel show you gorgeous face sorry that was random wasn't it.


yeah same Dan and your a great person I love chatting to you 



JANICE199 said:


> *lol i haven't YET.:lol::lol:*


and I hope to never again it was traumatising not been here missed my mates :arf: that old proverb the grass is greener  well its crap :001_cool: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> well im sad im not on anyones list :frown::frown::frown:
> 
> I havent been on general chat long but there are a few people that stick out and I like talking too.
> 
> ...


ya knob ya on my list I just didnt write it down cos I couldnt be stuffed :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah same Dan and your a great person I love chatting to you
> 
> and I hope to never again it was traumatising not been here missed my mates :arf: that old proverb the grass is greener  well its crap :001_cool: :lol:


Awww thanks. I love chatting to you too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> well im sad im not on anyones list :frown::frown::frown:
> 
> I havent been on general chat long but there are a few people that stick out and I like talking too.
> 
> ...


*Erm i take it you just forgot me then.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Erm i take it you just forgot me then.:lol::lol::lol:*


oppppppssssssss I did say me brain was dead :lol:

Course your included loves ya really :thumbup: your


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ya knob ya on my list I just didnt write it down cos I couldnt be stuffed :thumbup:


coolio :thumbup: Put me at the top next time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Goof ball kiss for Dan from me xxxxxxxx

Love ya

Diesel x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwww what a sweet pic xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Goof ball kiss for Dan from me xxxxxxxx
> 
> Love ya
> 
> Diesel x


Awww thank you Diesel I love you too I needed that buddy found one of my danios dead he was stuck in the filter kind of I didn't get to him in time Diesel I was too late.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Awww thank you Diesel I love you too I needed that buddy found one of my danios dead he was stuck in the filter kind of I didn't get to him in time Diesel I was too late.


Oh dear  sorry dannie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh dear  sorry dannie xxx


I was too late I should have got to him sooner.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was too late I should have got to him sooner.


 Dont beat your self up these things happen xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont beat your self up these things happen xxx


I failed him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> I failed him.


Im sure you did'nt do it on purpose & he will be happy swimming at the bridge xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Im sure you did'nt do it on purpose & he will be happy swimming at the bridge xxx


I hope so looks like I'm makeing another trip to rainbow bridge.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> I hope so looks like I'm makeing another trip to rainbow bridge.


Hes up there making babies with my danio


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

danielled said:


> I failed him.


*YOU DID NOT FAIL HIM!*



lalauri said:


> I know that I feel pretty comfortable talking to most people on here, I just hope people feel the same about me since being the one left out seems to be a recurring theme for me  :lol:


Awww! I luv Ya!:001_wub:
I am still quite new but I love you all!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Well... no one loves me enough to have me in their list so i only love Lobz.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Well... no one loves me enough to have me in their list so i only love Lobz.
> :lol::lol::lol:


 ya on my list :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Basically all the knobbers on my friends list are the ones I like the most :thumbup: but I like all the noodles here (most) :arf:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ya on my list :thumbup: :lol:


You're only saying that because i am sulking


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thinking about it,i have a few "strange" friends on here.Well one called me a b*tch and the other one had me down as a red light woman..now tell me again,what makes a friend?*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> You're only saying that because i am sulking


awww nah hahaha :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thinking about it,i have a few "strange" friends on here.Well one called me a b*tch and the other one had me down as a red light woman..now tell me again,what makes a friend?*


:scared: who the hell would call you that Janice    :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thinking about it,i have a few "strange" friends on here.Well one called me a b*tch and the other one had me down as a red light woman..now tell me again,what makes a friend?*


That's messed up!!! :scared:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thinking about it,i have a few "strange" friends on here.Well one called me a b*tch and the other one had me down as a red light woman..now tell me again,what makes a friend?*


wasnt me


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Hes up there making babies with my danio


I hope he is ok now. Sorry peeps was out on my bike.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> wasnt me


*The culptrits know who they are..lol :lol::lol:*


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The culptrits know who they are..lol :lol::lol:*


I can guess who called you a red light woman :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The culptrits know who they are..lol :lol::lol:*


 well they should be banned    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Amy&Ted said:



I can guess who called you a red light woman :lol::lol::lol:

Click to expand...

 lol go on have a guess,



Waterlily said:



 well they should be banned    :lol: :lol: :lol:

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that,i did tell a mod to ban one of them just this morning.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> lol go on have a guess,
> 
> Funny you should say that,i did tell a mod to ban one of them just this morning.:lol::lol:*


   :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oohh come on Jan tell us who! dont leave us in suspense!!:eek6::eek6:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I still think you are all GREAT !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> lol go on have a guess,
> 
> Funny you should say that,i did tell a mod to ban one of them just this morning.:lol::lol:*


Would it be Mr Classix? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Oohh come on Jan tell us who! dont leave us in suspense!!:eek6::eek6:





Amy&Ted said:


> Would it be Mr Classix? :lol::lol::lol:


*Yep it was our classix, the git.:lol::lol:*


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

You're all on my list, I'd be here all day if I listed you all...

ah well I am anyway :lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

alaun said:


> You're all on my list, I'd be here all day if I listed you all...
> 
> ah well I am anyway :lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


Oooops yes same here I forgot what the thread was about  :lol: me thinks the housework is going to get done in one mad half hour later  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yep it was our classix, the git.:lol::lol:*


LOL:lol: me thinks he has a soft spot for ya really Jan :001_cool:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL:lol: me thinks he has a soft spot for ya really Jan :001_cool:


yeah and its round the middle :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Now come on lol, what is this word housework, I have fed and seen to the 12 dogs, all exercised, 5 loads of washing done, puppies have had 1/2 hour out in the big wide world, all their bedding changed and in the washing machine, ferry booked for Ireland, all the washing hung out on the line, got 3 dogs to groom and trim this avo - but inbetween jumping on here to speak to my mates xxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


suzy93074 said:



LOL:lol: me thinks he has a soft spot for ya really Jan :001_cool:

Click to expand...

lol suzy now don't build my hopes up.:lol::lol:



Waterlily said:



yeah and its round the middle :lol:

Click to expand...

Oh you wait till he sees that remark.Our classix aint got a fat belly..........has he?:lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Now come on lol, what is this word housework, I have fed and seen to the 12 dogs, all exercised, 5 loads of washing done, puppies have had 1/2 hour out in the big wide world, all their bedding changed and in the washing machine, ferry booked for Ireland, all the washing hung out on the line, got 3 dogs to groom and trim this avo - but inbetween jumping on here to speak to my mates xxxxxx


Sorry to go off topic but how are the pups today.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Now come on lol, what is this word housework, I have fed and seen to the 12 dogs, all exercised, 5 loads of washing done, puppies have had 1/2 hour out in the big wide world, all their bedding changed and in the washing machine, ferry booked for Ireland, all the washing hung out on the line, got 3 dogs to groom and trim this avo - but inbetween jumping on here to speak to my mates xxxxxx


*Tashi have a word with this lot will you please.I was supposed to be doing my garden.I've pulled out a few dead plants but thats as far as i've got.
Nice to see you about,:thumbup:*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Now come on lol, what is this word housework, I have fed and seen to the 12 dogs, all exercised, 5 loads of washing done, puppies have had 1/2 hour out in the big wide world, all their bedding changed and in the washing machine, ferry booked for Ireland, all the washing hung out on the line, got 3 dogs to groom and trim this avo - but inbetween jumping on here to speak to my mates xxxxxx


Not much on then  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah and its round the middle :lol:


:thumbup::lol::lol: nothing wrong with a bit of mid life spread ive got plenty :eek6::scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> Now come on lol, what is this word housework, I have fed and seen to the 12 dogs, all exercised, 5 loads of washing done, puppies have had 1/2 hour out in the big wide world, all their bedding changed and in the washing machine, ferry booked for Ireland, all the washing hung out on the line, got 3 dogs to groom and trim this avo - but inbetween jumping on here to speak to my mates xxxxxx


Well thats cos u a women hun and we are known for our practicality and multi tasking :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> Sorry to go off topic but how are the pups today.


Pups are lovely, must get some photos of my mothers litter soon, not HERS but her bitches :lol: they are lovely too 9 of them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> Well thats cos u a women hun and we are known for our practicality and multi tasking :thumbup:


trying to have a quiet five now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Tashi have a word with this lot will you please.I was supposed to be doing my garden.I've pulled out a few dead plants but thats as far as i've got.
> Nice to see you about,:thumbup:*


Havent had much time except for lurking , going to start feeding the puplets soon so will be a round of feeding, de-pooping lots of washing and lots of noise lol, they are a really quiet litter which is good and she is a fab mum which is good for me, I have actually enjoyed having these puppas


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Pups are lovely, must get some photos of my mothers litter soon, not HERS but her bitches :lol: they are lovely too 9 of them


Lol I knew what you meant glad they are ok hiya Diesel buddy. Waves at Diesel.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> trying to have a quiet five now


Make the most of it :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Tashi have a word with this lot will you please.I was supposed to be doing my garden.I've pulled out a few dead plants but thats as far as i've got.
> Nice to see you about,:thumbup:*


Hey never mind your plants im sooo behind at work :eek6: and im blaming u lot too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> awwww what a sweet pic xxxxxx


I know he is a gorgeous boy isn't he gives lovely hugs and kisses I've heard don't you Diesel.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ooooooooooh! i know, i'll pm you a list of the dodgy ones :lol:


Awwwww am intrigued too  xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey never mind your plants im sooo behind at work :eek6: and im blaming u lot too!


*Well i popped out to the garden pulled up a few more dead plants and came across a baby frog. I took a picture coz he was so cute,but can't find my usb lead.Hubby would have "put it away",as men do.*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive hooverd downstairs :thumbup: tried to do the stairs but there's a dam cat toy mouse gone & shot up the pipe so its blocked now  will have a brew before fixing it all the whole lot will end up in the bin its to HOT well I am  that dam inner child is playing with matches again   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Ive hooverd downstairs :thumbup: tried to do the stairs but there's a dam cat toy mouse gone & shot up the pipe so its blocked now  will have a brew before fixing it all the whole lot will end up in the bin its to HOT well I am  that dam inner child is playing with matches again   :lol:


Snap it's too hot here too.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i popped out to the garden pulled up a few more dead plants and came across a baby frog. I took a picture coz he was so cute,but can't find my usb lead.Hubby would have "put it away",as men do.*


Awww cute! typical u cannot find your usb lead - funny cos I was looking for mine last night but still cannot find it - I remember putting it "somewhere safe"


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww cute! typical u cannot find your usb lead - funny cos I was looking for mine last night but still cannot find it - I remember putting it "somewhere safe"


That's my trick I put something down safe somewhere obviously too safe as I can never find it lol.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't have any or in real life come to think of it. :frown:
Oh well life is much quieter and those who still owe me still owe me. But at least the list doesn't get any longer. 
See, every whatsit has a silver thingy.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> That's my trick I put something down safe somewhere obviously too safe as I can never find it lol.


:lol::lol: same hun - Im terrible for it  my OH is always moaning at me cos im always moving his stuff hehehe:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Don't have any or in real life come to think of it. :frown:
> Oh well life is much quieter and those who still owe me still owe me. But at least the list doesn't get any longer.
> See, every whatsit has a silver thingy.


hey ya knob :scared: your on my list :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol::lol: same hun - Im terrible for it  my OH is always moaning at me cos im always moving his stuff hehehe:thumbup:


I put my mobile down last night and found it in a drawer.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> I put my mobile down last night and found it in a drawer.


:lol::lol::lol: hey dont worry Ive tried putting the iron in the fridge before!:eek6::scared:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: hey dont worry Ive tried putting the iron in the fridge before!:eek6::scared:


Hold on rewind the iron in the f ridge.:lol: I've tried to put a cup in the fridge before now an empty cup too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> hey ya knob :scared: your on my list :lol:


In a sudden and uncontrollable bout of melancholía and attention seeking I completely forgot about you.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> Hold on rewind the iron in the f ridge.:lol: I've tried to put a cup in the fridge before now an empty cup too.


Ive tried to put allsorts in the fridge :lol::lol: - its mostly early morning when im still on autopilot


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> In a sudden and uncontrollable bout of melancholía and attention seeking I completely forgot about you.


   well thats nice   ya knob haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive tried to put allsorts in the fridge :lol::lol: - its mostly early morning when im still on autopilot


Same here it's usually when I first get up and I'm only in gear one that I do things like that this morning for what ever reason I put a spoon in the freezer then wondered why it was cold and suddenly realised whoops that's the freezer.:lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well thats nice   ya knob haha :lol: :lol:


IT WOULD BE VERY DANGEROUS OF ME TO READ FURTHER INTO THIS STATEMENT OF YOURS.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> IT WOULD BE VERY DANGEROUS OF ME TO READ FURTHER INTO THIS STATEMENT OF YOURS.


:scared: Lmao yeah on re reading it it does sound rather umm forward haha  :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: Lmao yeah on re reading it it does sound rather umm forward haha  :lol: :lol:


ooooppppssss lol is there something you 2 would like to share with us? :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ooooppppssss lol is there something you 2 would like to share with us? :lol:


 lmao yeah mate but its a bit hard to get "down under' when ya on the other side of the planet  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lmao yeah mate but its a bit hard to get "down under' when ya on the other side of the planet  :lol: :lol:


Or when you're on another planet even.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Or when you're on another planet even.


yeah do ya ever miss earth :confused1:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah do ya ever miss earth :confused1:


Did I ever, what, miss earth?

I tried it on with miss universe once but she just pretended to be repulsed by me.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Did I ever, what, miss earth?
> 
> I tried it on with miss universe once but she just pretended to be repulsed by me.


hahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Did I ever, what, miss earth?
> 
> I tried it on with miss universe once but she just pretended to be repulsed by me.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> hahaha :lol: :lol:


Hey, it aint bloody funny! A knockback like that can cause some deep rooted and long lasting emotional side effects. The odd twitch too.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Hey, it aint bloody funny! A knockback like that can cause some deep rooted and long lasting emotional side effects. The odd twitch too.


Lmao well get over it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao well get over it  :lol: :lol:


You say that with such coldness.  The same coldness Miss universe snubbed my advances with.  Knives and axes cut much better when they have a coldness about them.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You say that with such coldness.  The same coldness Miss universe snubbed my advances with.  Knives and axes cut much better when they have a coldness about them.


aw mate maybe next time try and get her attention without a blade in ya hand  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> aw mate maybe next time try and get her attention without a blade in ya hand  :lol: :lol:


*:lol::lol: pmsl*


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Rona....you be nanna! 

Amy you are on my list if you look hun!

Lots of peeps are on my list, just couldnt write them all. 

Ty Alaun! 

We was talking about popularity before and Classix said about writing a list, he thought they would all be different, but seems to be quite simular if you look at the few lists that have been written. All the same names written on them. So yeah defo an "in" crowd!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Awww! Everyone's on my list but I'm not on anyone's!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

hello to all


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

chopper said:


> hello to all


Helloooo chopper.


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

how ya going danielled havent had a chance to be on for a while


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

chopper said:


> hello to all


HELLO 'Waves' :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

chopper said:


> how ya going danielled havent had a chance to be on for a while


I'm ok I have fallen out with my filter in my fish tank found one of my poor little babies stuck when I checked the filter there he was. He was missing last night little did I know the stupid filter had him.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Awww! Everyone's on my list but I'm not on anyone's!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


aw ya on mine  with a mum like yours ya need my support :lol: :lol:



chopper said:


> how ya going danielled havent had a chance to be on for a while


hellooooo ya knob  :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Hallooooo!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Awww! Everyone's on my list but I'm not on anyone's!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


you can be on my list anyday baby 

Here is my list
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth
Forgotten~myth

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Do you feel better? x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw ya on mine  with a mum like yours ya need my support :lol: :lol:
> 
> hellooooo ya knob  :lol:





cutekiaro1 said:


> you can be on my list anyday baby
> 
> Here is my list
> Forgotten~myth
> ...


Yay! Thanks! Wuv you guys! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Yay! Thanks! Wuv you guys! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


what do you mean you guys  that was my list and nobody else 
Am I not enough for you................................... you can never please some peeps  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> what do you mean you guys  that was my list and nobody else
> Am I not enough for you................................... you can never please some peeps  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lmao single white female alert block the chimneys :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Haha! I feel EVIL now!:devil:
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao single white female alert block the chimneys :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ha ha ha :lol: :lol:

I must send my sincere apologies I didnt notice that you had quoted WL too 

OK WL we can share :thumbup:


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

i only make it to everyones S*** list


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha ha :lol: :lol:
> 
> I must send my sincere apologies I didnt notice that you had quoted WL too
> 
> OK WL we can share :thumbup:


no worries 
:thumbup:



chopper said:


> i only make it to everyones S*** list


yeah well we gotta have something to wipe our ass on  :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> no worries
> :thumbup:
> 
> yeah well we gotta have something to wipe our ass on  :lol: :lol:


aw WL your a meenie, chopper you can be on my list if you wish..................Or you can tell me to bugger off :scared::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> aw WL your a meenie, chopper you can be on my list if you wish..................Or you can tell me to bugger off :scared::thumbup:


nah he can take it :thumbup: tough tittys if he cant :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nah he can take it :thumbup: tough tittys if he cant :lol: :lol:


he he  I take it you know him well?


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

chopper said:


> i only make it to everyones S*** list


You can be on my list if you really want...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> he he  I take it you know him well?


yep been my bro for years :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

chopper said:


> i only make it to everyones S*** list


he up there chopper how ya doin


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yep been my bro for years :thumbup:


I knew that I was just testing you :blushing::blushing::001_tt2:


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

what a lovely and sweet thing to say :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

chopper said:


> what a lovely and sweet thing to say :lol:


yeah always mate


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

hi borderer good to hear from you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yep been my bro for years :thumbup:


Who is your brother then WL ?? is it chopper?? sorry im confused now lol


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Who is your brother then WL ?? is it chopper?? sorry im confused now lol


no its bullet and bordie :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> no its bullet and bordie :thumbup:


oh! I thought she was on about her real brother!:eek6::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oh! I thought she was on about her real brother!:eek6::lol::lol::lol:


she is :lol: am I confusing you yet? x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> she is :lol: am I confusing you yet? x


YES!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Good evening peeps! 

Hello Chopper! Not spoken in ages! How are you? 

Alfie is back to school tomorrow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> she is :lol: am I confusing you yet? x


:crazy::crazy::crazy: just slightly!:lol::lol: u bugger  :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> :crazy::crazy::crazy: just slightly!:lol::lol: u bugger  :lol:


ha ha ha didnt take long  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha ha didnt take long  :lol::lol::lol:


LOL cheeky! right im off home now so be good all of u!!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL cheeky! right im off home now so be good all of u!!


Bye!!!!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL cheeky! right im off home now so be good all of u!!


see ya mate 'waves' have a good one x


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

hi mum2alfie good to hear from u dont know about them but im confused


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

right im off home, have a good one all, prob catch you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

chopper said:


> hi mum2alfie good to hear from u dont know about them but im confused


Its not that hard to be with these lot!  :lol:


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

with the exeption of u of course


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Rona....you be nanna!
> 
> Amy you are on my list if you look hun!
> 
> ...


Oooh yes so i am .... I feel all proud now


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi peeps..... I am a little confused also..... !!!! The rain went off and I managed to sit in the garden and brush Kai for 2 1/2 hours........ and I am sure there is still another 2 1/2 hours of hair to come out the big bugger..... I did however, find a cyst on his front Elbow which I did manage to burst and give a good squeeze !!!!!!! Opened it up then poured in neat TCP...... Ouch, how cruel am I..... 
Hi Chopper.... dont think I have met you before....
Pamx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

chopper said:


> with the exeption of u of course


Aww ty! 



Amy&Ted said:


> Oooh yes so i am .... I feel all proud now


Good!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Well now that I cuaght up with the thread and I seem to have missed alot I was out tidying Piper's grave a bit then mum was on the puter but now I'm on the puter.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Hiya Dan! Was wondering where you were!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

forgotten~myth said:


> Hiya Dan! Was wondering where you were!


First I was in the garden seems this morning when I buried Piper I didn't quite cover the hole fish. Had to cover him up properly then mum nicked the computer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

danielled said:


> First I was in the garden seems this morning when I buried Piper I didn't quite cover the hole fish. Had to cover him up properly then mum nicked the computer.


well tell her to put it back


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

borderer said:


> well tell her to put it back


Hahaha that was quick thinking bordie. I needed that lol ahhh that one reallly gave me the giggles.:lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

..................................................................


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> ..................................................................


:thumbup::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:rrr:rrr::ihih::yesnod:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

YouTube - That's What Friends Are For (English) To all my friends on here :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

borderer said:


> :thumbup::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:rrr:rrr::ihih::yesnod:


No it's not working tonight, I shall not be ............. drawn into your wub wubs.

I do adore them though.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> YouTube - That's What Friends Are For (English) To all my friends on here :thumbup:


Cant you find it in welsh ??????????


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> Cant you find it in welsh ??????????


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> No it's not working tonight, I shall not be ............. drawn into your wub wubs.
> 
> I do adore them though.


oh thank you my lovely milly and you make a lovely bacon toesty::arf::drool::001_wub:rrr:rrr::yesnod::aureola:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Cant you find it in welsh ??????????


I was wandering if he could find it in welsh.:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Cant you find it in welsh ??????????


Unfortunately Wales has slipped off the radar:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> Unfortunately Wales has slipped off the radar:lol:


hmmph fine, after your poor poor attempts at welsh some months ago, now you cant even be bothered


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Unfortunately Wales has slipped off the radar:lol:


Haha DOH would love to have heard it in welsh too DOH.:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> hmmph fine, after your poor poor attempts at welsh some months ago, now you cant even be bothered


I searched high and low for ages, and thats the thanks i get you're off my christmas card list young lady:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> hmmph fine, after your poor poor attempts at welsh some months ago, now you cant even be bothered


Knowing me I will find it somewhere in welsh.:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Knowing me I will find it somewhere in welsh.:lol:


bet you dont:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> I searched high and low for ages, and thats the thanks i get you're off my christmas card list young lady:001_tt2:


dont mind being off the card list, just dont forget my present


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> bet you dont:lol:


You watch I'm very sneaky at finding things like this in welsh you watch.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Dyna beth ffrindiau ar gyfer Ha ha ha:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> Dyna beth ffrindiau ar gyfer Ha ha ha:lol:


Errr come again somebody explain.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> Errr come again somebody explain.


Thats what friends are for


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> Thats what friends are for


Ahhh thank you tashi that's something else I have learned yay will practice that one too.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Eh....what are you all on about.... Welsh..... Welsh....... Dont think i even know one word of welsh....... Going to South Wales though.... soon.... at the end of the month to pick up my new wee puppy...... yeha cant wait ..... Pamx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Eh....what are you all on about.... Welsh..... Welsh....... Dont think i even know one word of welsh....... Going to South Wales though.... soon.... at the end of the month to pick up my new wee puppy...... yeha cant wait ..... Pamx


Tashi has taught me some welsh lol so far I know bore da but why don't we save that till morning, nos da i chi gyd that means goodnight everyone. prynhawn da that's good afternoon I know some other phrases now too lol.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Errr come again somebody explain.


各位好我的名字是子彈頭系列 :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> 各位好我的名字是子彈頭系列 :thumbup:


Dare I ask?:lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

danielled said:


> Dare I ask?:lol:


Sometimes its best not to Dan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bird said:


> Sometimes its best not to Dan.


That's why I said dare I ask don't think I will ask. Think I will be a good girl and not ask.:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Eh....what are you all on about.... Welsh..... Welsh....... Dont think i even know one word of welsh....... Going to South Wales though.... soon.... at the end of the month to pick up my new wee puppy...... yeha cant wait ..... Pamx


What part of South Wales and what pup ????


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Dare I ask?:lol:


All it said was, hello everyone, my name is bullet:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

bullet said:


> All it said was, hello everyone, my name is bullet:thumbup:


:lol::thumbup::thumbsup::laugh::devil:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bullet said:


> Dyna beth ffrindiau ar gyfer Ha ha ha:lol:


Sinä puhut höpöhöpö! 

Koko aika!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Sinä puhut höpöhöpö!
> 
> Koko aika!


Errrr what was that?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

danielled said:


> Errrr what was that?


It has a lot in common with the secret society of welsh language. It's Finnish and translates 'You speak nonsense. All time' 

Mutta Minä olen englantilainen ja minä en puhu suomen kieli niin hyvin. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Zaros said:


> It has a lot in common with the secret society of welsh language. It's Finnish and translates 'You speak nonsense. All time'
> 
> Mutta Minä olen englantilainen ja minä en puhu suomen kieli niin hyvin. :lol:


Okaaaay lol thanks for explaining lol.:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Zaros said:


> It has a lot in common with the secret society of welsh language. It's Finnish and translates 'You speak nonsense. All time'
> 
> Mutta Minä olen englantilainen ja minä en puhu suomen kieli niin hyvin. :lol:


No wonder theres smoke comming from the back of the translator:lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bullet said:


> No wonder theres smoke comming from the back of the translator:lol:


I tried using Google translator to complete an assignment at the college. Little did I know it fails to grasp most of the structures and mechanisms of the infernal tongue.
Example, English requires three case forms of 'who' Finnish requires 24 It's a bloody nightmare. Perkele!:devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> oh! I thought she was on about her real brother!:eek6::lol::lol::lol:


nope my real bro is guarding the rainbow bridge  Chopper is like a bro though :thumbup:
Lost my internet last night was so blimin tragic :arf:


----------



## chopper (Aug 13, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Who is your brother then WL ?? is it chopper?? sorry im confused now lol


yeah unfortunately u cant choose your family thats why my sis is WL:thumbup::lol::lol:



cutekiaro1 said:


> she is :lol: am I confusing you yet? x


im confused



Mum2Alfie said:


> Good evening peeps!
> 
> Hello Chopper! Not spoken in ages! How are you?
> 
> Alfie is back to school tomorrow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


going well good to hear from you



Waterlily said:


> nope my real bro is guarding the rainbow bridge  Chopper is like a bro though :thumbup:
> Lost my internet last night was so blimin tragic :arf:


ya knob:001_cool:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Just wanna take this opportunity to shame my mate out and say I am at his house right now teaching him to multiquote the knob :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think most people easy enough to get along with round here....maybe the occasional one or 2 over the time since I joined have been a little overpowering but members like that either mellow and join in or dissapear....so i think it's quite easy to talk to most really...xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Just wanna take this opportunity to shame my mate out and say I am at his house right now teaching him to multiquote the knob :thumbup: :lol:


God help him :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Just wanna take this opportunity to shame my mate out and say I am at his house right now teaching him to multiquote the knob :thumbup: :lol:


Please share the secret of multiquoting


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Please share the secret of multiquoting


Each post in a thread ya wanna reply to ya go to the bottom right hand of the post and there is quote and then next to that there is a paper sign with "+ on it thats the one you click and it will go red then you go to the next post and click it etc then at the bottom of the page you click reply then under each quote] you reply to that person etc. :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Each post in a thread ya wanna reply to ya go to the bottom right hand of the post and there is quote and then next to that there is a paper sign with "+ on it thats the one you click and it will go red then you go to the next post and click it etc then at the bottom of the page you click reply then under each quote] you reply to that person etc. :thumbup:


*Showing off again?:lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Showing off again?:lol:*


haha go sit on a pointy rock Jan  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> haha go sit on a pointy rock Jan  :lol: :lol:


*I would but you wouldn't see me for a few days.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I would but you wouldn't see me for a few days.:lol::lol:*


:scared: I said rock not washing machine :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Each post in a thread ya wanna reply to ya go to the bottom right hand of the post and there is quote and then next to that there is a paper sign with "+ on it thats the one you click and it will go red then you go to the next post and click it etc then at the bottom of the page you click reply then under each quote] you reply to that person etc. :thumbup:


Oh yea here we go :thumbup:



JANICE199 said:


> *Showing off again?:lol:*


Yep :lol:


Waterlily said:


> haha go sit on a pointy rock Jan  :lol: :lol:


  



JANICE199 said:


> *I would but you wouldn't see me for a few days.:lol::lol:*


It really works yay :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Oh yea here we go :thumbup:
> 
> Yep :lol:
> 
> ...


great :thumbup: I'll just pm ya my invoice  :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> great :thumbup: I'll just pm ya my invoice  :lol:


ha ha you need to thats the third thing now, I think im pushing me luck  :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha you need to thats the third thing now, I think im pushing me luck  :thumbup:


Lol nah course not mate xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha you need to thats the third thing now, I think im pushing me luck  :thumbup:


*Thats good going seeing as you had an Aussie teaching you.:lol::lol:*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lol nah course not mate xx


good good coz I was just about to remind you of the title of this thread  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thats good going seeing as you had an Aussie teaching you.:lol::lol:*


 yep and its funny how on a UK forum its the aussie that has the brains  :lol: :lol: :scared:



cutekiaro1 said:


> good good coz I was just about to remind you of the title of this thread  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lmao yeah well lucky I didnt put a stamp on the envelope then


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What on earth are you all babbling about now? 

The Queen
Welsh
Aussie

this thread may be too much for my tiny mind.........................................


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

and, how the bloomin hell do you find your friends on here, I have been here for 2 years and still don't know ?


I am looking for someone ?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> and, how the bloomin hell do you find your friends on here, I have been here for 2 years and still don't know ?
> 
> I am looking for someone ?


Go to tab at top of page saying Members List :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Go to tab at top of page saying Members List :thumbup:


Argh.... because I am so dim, I haven' t even added her as a friend!!!

(I don't know how to do that either but it's fine, I have found a solution to the problem I needed her for)

Wow that makes so no sense to anyone else but me!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> Argh.... because I am so dim, I haven' t even added her as a friend!!!
> 
> (I don't know how to do that either but it's fine, I have found a solution to the problem I needed her for)
> 
> Wow that makes so no sense to anyone else but me!


LOL no worries hun  if you click on her name then you can send friend request  glad u sorted it anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL no worries hun  if you click on her name then you can send friend request  glad u sorted it anyways :thumbup:


I clicked on westie's name but the befriend button wasn't there we sorted that one still isn't there but told westie and she sent me a request which I accepted yay.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> I clicked on westie's name but the befriend button wasn't there we sorted that one still isn't there but told westie and she sent me a request which I accepted yay.


ahhh yes Westie the knob she is at the top of my list with some others :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahhh yes Westie the knob she is at the top of my list with some others :thumbup: :lol:


Her befriend westie ma button wasn't there so she sent me a request and we bth haven't a clue what happened there lol.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> Her befriend westie ma button wasn't there so she sent me a request and we bth haven't a clue what happened there lol.


Yeah just realised that lol - what I do is click on the user name and where it says add (name) to contact list click on that and then it says would you like to send friend request as well - just done it with you to see if it works:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah just realised that lol - what I do is click on the user name and where it says add (name) to contact list click on that and then it says would you like to send friend request as well - just done it with you to see if it works:thumbup:


I accepted.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

danielled said:


> I accepted.


:thumbup: thats how I always send one


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> :thumbup: thats how I always send one


I'll remember that lol. That way if anybody's befriend button does the vanishing act I can do it that way then lol.


----------

